# theater door



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all
I am just putting the final touches on my theater room and am weighing my options for a door. My wife suggested a frameless glass door similar to a shower door. My question is can this work assuming a guy sealed it up properly abound the edges. Also the glass would be smoked/tinted so light leak is not an issue. Would 1/2 be thick and heavy enough to keep it from turning into a big drum head? Thought I would ask to see if anyone had any insight or seen this done before. 
Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Take this for what it's worth, but I wouldn't add something highly acoustically reflective, like glass, into the theater. Not sure if you have added, or thought about, absorption panels... But depending in where the door is, you might consider a solid wood door that can house absorption.

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Have not added them yet but it is for sure on the list as I have heard the difference between a treated room and untreated. We were just trying to incorporate items with a high WAF to add that polished look. I just wasn't thinking about whether a half inch or thicker sheet of glass would cause problems within the room so much as letting sound out, but I am glad you brought that up.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Honestly, I think adding glass in would do more harm than good from that perspective. Someone else might have a different perspective... See what chimes in! ;-)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Glass is pretty much the last thing I'd put in a room if I could avoid it. The only thing harsher sounding is a tile floor.

Bryan


----------

